# Somebody please explain why $4. PEAK PAY still looks low



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah, the ping screens appear to show a dollar a mile!


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

$1 base + $0 tip + $4 peak = $5 for a 8.4 mile delivery to no mans land.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

Toby2 said:


> $1 base + $0 tip + $4 peak = $5 for a 8.4 mile delivery to no mans land.


I swear a lot of customers are catching on to this. The reason is...I sometimes see $7-$10 tips on orders to no man's land. Of course you won't know unless you accept them...usually for me DD shows $8.50 for those deliveries.

In a way, I feel bad for them, especially if they're on a DD subscription plan. In cases like that, DD should make up the difference.

And when I imagine no one has accepted an order, they show $10. Those are usually $10 and no more. DD pays a big chunk of that.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Toby2 said:


> $1 base + $0 tip + $4 peak = $5 for a 8.4 mile delivery to no mans land.


Seems like the only time delivery is profitable is when it's rainy and not enough drivers out there.



OLDSCHOOLPARAD said:


> I swear a lot of customers are catching on to this. The reason is...I sometimes see $7-$10 tips on orders to no man's land.


I assume that no mans land is driving way out into the boonies, where we have to deadhead back to a viable spot to get another ping?


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I assume that no mans land is driving way out into the boonies, where we have to deadhead back to a viable spot to get another ping?


Exactly! I take that into consideration when I accept an offer. Buck a mile doesn't apply here.

Rain definitely helps. That's generally when DD offers peak pay. Wonder how much that would be in the snow. I won't drive in it, but curious to see how much more they'd pay.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

Because peak is a scam. They want to make you think you are getting more ....when you are not. I get the same amount with peak as without peak....


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

$6 delivery = $4 base+$2 tip. Or $2 base+$2 tip+ $2 peak.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

When DD unveiled the "new" pay in November, I swear most all orders were in the 8-12 range...now all I see is 3-6 crap like it was before..Also, I noticed if someone tips nicely, DD backs off and only pays 2/3 base. Since things have cooled off with their practices, they are back to the same ol $hit.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

dicey dan I noticed the same. two mcd orders. both the same distance 7 and some change. customer tips 1 dollar DD contributes 6. 2nd order customer tips 4 doordash gives me three....lol


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm making more money when there is no peak pay at all. Now I know when to roll.


----------



## windowseat73 (Dec 21, 2018)

smithers54 said:


> dicey dan I noticed the same. two mcd orders. both the same distance 7 and some change. customer tips 1 dollar DD contributes 6. 2nd order customer tips 4 doordash gives me three....lol


For me, I don't care how the money gets factored into the delivery- I'm just glad to know what I'm getting beforehand. With Uber, you're taking your chances. $1 tip on a $2 or $3 trip isn't worth it- but toss in a $5 tip and it's worth it. But, you never know until after the fact. Doordash's model is one of the very few things that I like about this stupid system.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I'm making more money when there is no peak pay at all. Now I know when to roll.


It's just amazing and how oversaturated the roads get with drivers when they offer an extra one dollar for each delivery LOL. Losers.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I got suckered into a $4 peak pay. Turned into an average trip. $3 base/$4 peak. When times were good that would have been that would have been $7+$4.


----------

